# Gsd with Grey eyes !!!



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello guys my gsd is 7 weeks old and still has grey eyes and doesn t seem to see very well sometimes. When do them gsds get their final eye color. Cheers.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

emy1 said:


> Hello guys my gsd is 7 weeks old and still has grey eyes and doesn t seem to see very well sometimes. When do them gsds get their final eye color. Cheers.


Are the eyes really gray or is there a filmy membrane over the eye. Your vet can take a closer look when you take the pup in for his shots and checkup. You are planning to take him in ASAP, right?


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Marnie said:


> Are the eyes really gray or is there a filmy membrane over the eye. Your vet can take a closer look when you take the pup in for his shots and checkup. You are planning to take him in ASAP, right?


Both of his eyes are grey and were lighter when i just brought him. i am indeed taking him to the vet for his shots in a week. Is it unusual for them to have grey eyes ?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

There's usually a bluish tint, like an oil slick. This is the protective 'film' over the eye and is normal up until about 8-9 weeks.
How long have you had this puppy?? Where did it come from? Where are you located?


----------

